# i5-2500k vs i5-3570k as far a gaming performance



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blae782*
> 
> So, im building a gaming rig and had planned on putting a i5-3570k in, but after research on google, there are mixed feelings, alot of people say that 2500k is slightly better for gaming, is this true? should i reconsider, also i have a P8p67 asus pro mobo lying around is it worth upgrading to the gigabyte z77 mobo?


If it were me i would spend the little bit extra for the 3570. It will get hotter on OC, but IB is about 10% faster than SB. As far as gaming performance it should be virtually identical, but IB gives you native USB 3 and PCI-E 3.

If you're fine with no PCI-E 3 or native USB 3, I see no reason to spend money on a Z77 board considering you already have a perfectly capable mobo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kokin

Either one will perform about the same gaming-wise. It only shows the difference when it comes to benchmarks or CPU-intensive tasks.

I had a 2550K @ 5ghz and I now have my 3570K at 4.7ghz and they perform similarly at those clock speeds. In gaming, it made no difference, but I did switch from 2x 5870s to a single 7950 and that was a nice upgrade that enabled me to do Eyefinity.


----------



## sixor

ivys are -5-10-15% faster (200-300mhz sandy = ivy)

ivys are hard to push more than 4.5ghz, that would be the same as a sandy at 4.8ghz


----------



## DirectXtreme

When comparing stock speeds, the Core i5-3570K is slightly faster than the Core i5-2500K due to architectural enhancements. However, the Core i5-2500K can overclock marginally higher while maintaining respectable temperatures (about 400-600 MHz higher) compared to the Core i5-3570K. This is said to be caused by a variety of factors such as the high thermal density of the 22 nm process and Intel's choice to use cheap thermal paste. The overclock advantage of the Core i5-2500K can nullify the architectural improvements the Core i5-3570K has. Also, seeing as you already have a high-end P67 motherboard, you really do not need to purchase a Z77 motherboard unless you require the immense amount of bandwidth that PCI-E 3.0 has to offer (NOTE: you WILL need an Ivy Bridge CPU in order to be able to take advantage of the bandwidth PCI-E 3.0 offers since Sandy Bridge CPUs have a PCI-E 2.0 controller).

TL;DR: If you're going to leave your CPU at stock, go with the Core i5-3570K. If you're going to overclock and push the CPU to its absolute limits and want to save about $20, go with the Core i5-2500K. No need to upgrade the motherboard since the one you have is good enough unless you need PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## ForNever

If you're buying new, just go 3570. Just don't bother upgrading from sandy to ivy.


----------



## blae782

Thx for all the answers guys, one thing, what is so special about the PCI 3.0. i am planning on getting EVGA gtx 680 cam the p867pro mobo fully utilize it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blae782*
> 
> Thx for all the answers guys, one thing, what is so special about the PCI 3.0. i am planning on getting EVGA gtx 680 cam the p867pro mobo fully utilize it?


It has a higher bandwidth, so it will run at higher speeds. For current GPUs, they don't really saturate or max out PCI-E 2.0, so you won't see a difference between 2.0 and 3.0 for your GTX 680. Just go for a 2500K since your board can't make use of the 3570K's newer features.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blae782*
> 
> Thx for all the answers guys, one thing, what is so special about the PCI 3.0. i am planning on getting EVGA gtx 680 cam the p867pro mobo fully utilize it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison

No difference on current gen GPUs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It has a higher bandwidth, so it will run at higher speeds. For current GPUs, they don't really saturate or max out PCI-E 2.0, so you won't see a difference between 2.0 and 3.0 for your GTX 680. Just go for a 2500K since your board can't make use of the 3570K's newer features.


Completely agree.


----------

